# Weird bug bite?



## Saeglopur (Aug 15, 2007)

A few days ago I noticed some sort of bite on my lower leg.
Just tonight I started worrying about it. 

Around the edges there is a little bit of skin that looks like it wants to peel and in the center is a small black dot, almost like a puncture wound. There has been no pain, but I fear it could be some sort of tick bite. Tonight I have felt a bit achy and feverish, though I'm thinking it's a placebo effect.

The feeling has diminished a bit after calming down. 
I do this to myself a lot sadly.

After showing it to my parents they both said it was too small to be a tick. They told me that as ticks enter your leg they bloat from all of the blood and would be larger than a small speck of black. That it was probably a spider bite of some sort. Couldn't it be a tick bite though?

Has anyone had a bite similar?
Should I be concerned?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Spiders bite you while you are in bed, for real. That accounts for most of my bug bites.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, it could be a tick bite, but I can't quite picture it from your description. A photograph would help.

I have been bitten by a deer tick and gotten Lyme disease from it. My tick bite had a rash around it, though I do not remember if it was bullseye shaped or not. I did notice a very small black bump, on my leg, which at first I thought was just a scab, but in fact was the tick. By that time it had already gorged itself on my blood and died.

After that I got a really high flu-like fever and was very lethargic. Went to the doctor, got an antibiotic, and felt better a few days later. If it gets worse, go to your doctor as soon as possible. If left untreated you could be stuck with Lyme disease for life, which is a really sucky thing to have. That is, if it even is a tick bite at all.


----------



## Saeglopur (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, it's basically a black freckle with some redness around it and what looks to be a slight bit of peeling skin around it. I don't have a camera to take a picture. Wish I did.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Is it hard and raised?


----------



## Saeglopur (Aug 15, 2007)

Its hard to tell if the black dot itself is hard because of its size. If i rub my fingers over it back and forth really fast I can sort of feel it as a solid, almost scab like. starting around the red part its very slightly raised.

edit: I went up to shave the hair off the area of my leg so i could get a better look and in the process the black part came off along with a tiny hair. The thought that it was an ingrown hair came to mind, but I looked and there's a round indentation where the black spec came off that also has a spec of what seems to be peeling skin.


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

If it's a bug bite, you probably only need to worry if the red area starts getting bigger. You can draw a circle around the edge of the redness with a non-toxic pen and see if it goes outside the circle. If it does, you might have blood poisoning or something else like that.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

It's probably nothing to get overly worried about. :hug


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

It could be a spider bite. I have an interesting story about a bite I got a few months ago. At first it was a small bump, then it got itchy and I started scratching it. Then it started to get bigger and bigger. It kind of freaked me out because it just didn't seem like an ordinary bite. It got to about the size of a dime on my arm and became scabbed over. It looked like I got burned or something. It was still itchy though. I could see two little dots where the fangs must have went in, and it was oozing, well you don't want to know what. When I showed the bite to my parents they kind of freaked out and it worried me a little too, but I didn't want to go a doctor. Eventually after putting neosporin on it for a few times and waiting a few weeks it went away, but there is still left a faint scar on my arm. Whatever it was that bit me must have been very nasty and angry at me. I actually had two bites. One on my forearm and one on my elbow, but the elbow one wasn't as bad. It was pretty freaky, and here I was hoping I was going to get some spider powers.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

ilikemyself said:


> After that I got a really high flu-like fever and was very lethargic. Went to the doctor, got an antibiotic, and felt better a few days later. If it gets worse, go to your doctor as soon as possible. If left untreated you could be stuck with Lyme disease for life, which is a really sucky thing to have. That is, if it even is a tick bite at all.


Wow, that seems like a short process. I thought you had to go through 3 different tests to make sure you have Lyme. There is a lot of controversy about over-diagnosis and such, so I guess that may have something to do with it. My friend Julia found out she had it years later and was diagnosed with late term Lyme disease. She thinks she had it since she was a teenager, and is my age now. She thinks it's the explanation for a lot of her mental problems over the years. She went through many different antibiotics for it that made her sick. It's like she's been in continous mental suffering for years.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Brown Recluse spider bite (

My cousin actually got bit by something, and got an infection from it that spread up his arm from the spot! Could have went into his heart but he got meds for it and was fine.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

OMFG do NOT google brown recluse and look at the images. The first two DON'T LOOK :fall


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I hate spiders damn it! Now i'm all itchy after reading this and from seeing those pics. There is one thats living in my wall. I figured i would leave him though, even though he is big. He sneaks out of this crack and when i go over to it he runs back inside So fast! I leave him pieces of steak and stuff, cause once he realizes he wont be killing any bugs he might move on and try to eat me in my sleep. Its getting to that time of summer though when the giant spiders come out of hiding and get inside the house. Every summer there is ALWAYS atleast one , sometimes two giant freak ones that i see run across the floor. 

Thank god though in NY it's not too bad. I've heard of some spiders in the south called "banana spiders" that get HUGE!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I made it sound like a quick and easy process. Actually it did take some time before I got treated. I did a couple tests which came back positive, and I could've taken another test to be 100% sure it was Lyme disease, but my doctor and I agreed it wasn't necessary.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Weird bug bite?*



SilentProphet said:


> OMFG do NOT google brown recluse and look at the images. The first two DON'T LOOK :fall


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Ticks only bury their heads in, not the entire body. They're also clearly visible; if it were a tick you would see the body and legs outside of the skin. They can be as small as a nerd (the candy, I can't think of any other comparison at the moment :lol) or I've seen them as big as dimes. I've seen a whole lot of ticks over the years in my profession. They still gross me out. uke


----------



## Saeglopur (Aug 15, 2007)

Well, it seems to be healing. Thank God.
If there is no redness left, and it's all healed, could I still have lyme's disease?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Sure you could! Takes a while for it to get into your bloodstream. Could take a few days, or even a couple of weeks.


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: re: Weird bug bite?*



SilentProphet said:


> Sure you could!


 You don't have to sound so excited about it, lol.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol


----------

